# need dove tale and pin bits ???



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the GIFKINS dove tale unit A10 and the bit's cost a lot of dollars does any one know where i can get them for less ? thanks for reply


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I know I've seen several makers offer bit sets for the Leigh jig. Is the Gifkins different Del?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I know I've seen several makers offer bit sets for the Leigh jig. Is the Gifkins different Del?


here is the info on them it is 8 degree's and the streight is 3/8" all are 1/4 " shank the link for the bit's mine is the A 10 unit thanks del http://www.apworkshop.com.au/html_routerbits/13N-gfb-gdb.html


----------

